# Carefresh Bedding?



## CapnKennedy

Does anyone know exactly what kind of wood Carefresh uses in their bedding? I was looking all over the package before I bought it and couldn't find anything about the type of wood. I normally get the little pellets but the pet store was out of those and I needed bedding sooooooo I got the Carefresh. 

If its aspen, awesome. Still wont buy it next time though. If its pine, when I get paid I'll get the pellets and give the CF to my chickens to use. XD

Also, what is the Carefresh bedding that kind of looks like lent but its colored? Anyone have any experience with that? I saw it at the store but didn't know how well it worked out so I just went with what I knew works for short term.


----------



## jd882

From my experience with all my animals, I'm not a big fan of carefresh. It's pretty dusty especially when you have rompers like I do but it holds odors pretty ok. I've used it for years with my guinea pigs, hamsters, and started the rats on it and it's caused a few sneezes (mostly from me because it bothers my allergies). I'm actually diving into the world of creating fabric liners for the cages and so far, it's holding the odor great with the rats, it's washable, and it gives the cage some character! 

As for those pretty colors for carefresh, it's like $5 or more a bag for just the color! It's like buying neon blue, hot pink, or tiedye purple toilet paper... What a waste... Never mind. Minus the millions of bad things that can happen with something like that, I'd totally buy neon blue toilet paper.


----------



## CapnKennedy

Well I'm certainly glad I didn't get the colorful toilet paper! XD And I deff. don't like the wood shavings as much because it is dusty. But thanks for the feedback!


----------



## gal5150

Carefresh is paper, not wood. Some rats have no problems with it, mine did. The Natural Carefresh is the most dusty. I use fleece and torn up paper towels or toilet paper, works great, fun for burrowing and tearing, and cheap!


----------



## Houdini

Not a big fan of carefresh, as most of it is dusty and I wasn't really impressed with the absorbancy. It's good for temporary use, but I wouldn't use it long term. I've switched to cat litter newspaper pellets, and haven't had any sneezes from either rat. It is safe to use, however.


----------



## CapnKennedy

Hmm is there any particular brand of the newspaper pellets that works better then others?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Carefresh does sell a wood bedding. However, I do not know what kind of wood it has in it.

I use Carefresh Ultra (the white kind) and it isn't dusty like the Carefresh Natural. I found that Carefresh Ultra is the same price as Carefresh Natural ($18.99.. so even cheaper than what Petsmart sells Carefresh Natural for) at Tractor Supply. If you have one of those in your area then it is really cheap on all bedding. That's also where I get my aspen bedding for my other critters. The large bag is $10 rather than $13 to $15.


----------



## never-sleep

I use Carefresh for my boys, Gambit has no problems with it and Azazel doesn't seem too either.


----------

